
Monitorless - T-A
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iOgs2Dspbm4
======
T-A
Some context here: [https://news.samsung.com/global/samsung-c-lab-to-exhibit-
new...](https://news.samsung.com/global/samsung-c-lab-to-exhibit-new-vr-
projects-at-mobile-world-congress-2017)

